# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch tết 2012 đi Sài Gòn - Hà Tiên - Phú Quốc Hoàn Hảo Travel

## nguyenhaonsc

HH – TG10: SÀI GÒN – CHÂU ĐỐC - HÀ TIÊN – PHÚ QUỐC – RẠCH GIÁ

Lịch trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm


NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN – CHÂU ĐỐC – HÀ TIÊN (ăn: sáng, trưa)

Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên Hoàn Hảo Travel đón du khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Rạch Giá. Dùng điểm tâm tại Trung Lương. Tiếp tục hành trình, trên đường đi du khách ngoạn cảnh cầu Mỹ Thuận, đến Long Xuyên dùng cơm trưa.

Chiều : Du khách tham quan Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ, tiếp tục đến Hà Tiên tham quan Chùa Phù Dung, Chùa Tam Bửu, Lăng Mạc Cửu, thắng cảnh Thạch Động Thôn Vân, tắm biển Mũi Nai, ghé chợ Hà Tiên mua quà lưu niệm.Xe đưa du khách về nhà hàng dùng cơm chiều.

Tối : Du khách sinh hoạt tự do hay dạo phố đêm


NGÀY 2: HÀ TIÊN – PHÚ QUỐC (ăn: sáng, trưa, tối)

Buổi sáng, du khách đi Hòn Chông, du khách viếng chùa Hang, tham quan Hòn Phụ Tử. 
Buổi chiều, trả phòng, đoàn lên tàu đi Phú Quốc (tỉnh Kiên Giang). Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, về khách sạn nhận phòng. Du khách tắm biển tại bãi tắm khách sạn…bắt đầu một ngày nghỉ ngơi ở Phú Quốc cùng biển xanh và nắng ấm.

Buổi tối, du khách đi dạo chợ đêm Dinh Cậu, khám phá khu ẩm thực rất phong phú và độc đáo của Phú Quốc, với những đặc sản như bánh canh chả cá, bún nước lèo, bánh hỏi thịt quay, hải sản nướng…


NGÀY 3: PHÚ QUỐC (ăn: sáng, trưa, tối)

Buổi sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi Nam Đảo, lên tàu (ghép đoàn) đi ra quần đảo An Thới, đi qua giếng Tiên, mũi Ông Đội, hòn Dứa, hòn Dăm, hòn Thơm; sau đó du khách cùng thực hiện chuyến câu cá trên biển với ngư dân. Sau bữa ăn trưa, tàu trở lại cảng An Thới đi chợ An Thới, xe tiếp tục đưa du khách đi tắm biển ở bãi sao một bãi biển cát trắng đẹp ở Phú Quốc.
Buổi chiều, đoàn trở lại Dương Đông, tham quan khu nuôi cấy trai lấy ngọc do người Úc đầu tư sản xuất và chế tác. Tham quan bảo tàng cội nguồn Phú Quốc với hơn 1000 cổ vật được sưu tầm từ rừng và biển. có khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó Phú Quốc, đại bàng, ó biển. Ghé các nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm cá cơm, cơ sở chế biến rượu sim, du khách mua các đặc sản chánh gốc được làm từ những làng nghề truyền thống lâu đời.
Buổi tối, du khách có thề mua tour đi thẻ mực ban đêm, hoặc đi theo chương trình riêng.

NGÀY 4: PHÚ QUỐC – THẮNG CẢNH (ăn: sáng, trưa)

Buổi sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi Đông Đảo, viếng Hùng Long Tự (am Sư Muôn), thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh suối tranh, tắm suối; đoàn tiếp tục đi làng chài Hàm Ninh, nơi có bán nhiều loại hải sản tươi ngon, như ghẹ, tôm, ốc nhảy…Ghé chợ Dương Đông, du khách mua đặc sản Phú Quốc.

Buổi trưa, trả phòng, tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc về TP.HCM. Tới sân bay Tân Sân Nhất, chia tay tạm biệt. Hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý Khách.


Giá Trọn Gói Ghép Đoàn

3,860,000 VND/ khách (tiêu chuẩn 2 sao)

4,508,000 VND/ khách (tiêu chuân 3 sao)

Bao Gồm

Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh.

Khách sạn: Phòng trang bị TV – Tel – nước nóng,lạnh,máy lạnh

Ăn uống :

Ăn sáng gồm: Hủ tiếu,Bún Bò,Phở,Bánh Mì Ốp La,Bánh Canh + Cà Phê Đá,Đá Chanh,Nước

Ngọt Chai,Sữa Đậu Nành Chai,Nước Dừa.

Ăn trưa gồm: 05 món, 02 món mặn + 01 món xào + 01 món canh + 01 rau trộn + trái cây + cơm trắng + trà đá.

- Hướng dẫn viên du lịch sẽ hướng dẫn phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.

- Vé vào cổng tham quan các thắng cảnh.

- Khách được bảo hiểm trọn tour với phí bồi thường cao nhất :10.000.000 đồng -
Không Bao Gồm

Ăn uống ngoài chương trình, và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí khác

- Vé tàu cao tốc: khứ hồi Rạch Giá- Phú Quốc – Rạch Giá (600,000 vé khứ hồi)

- không bao gồm VAT

- Khi đi quý khách nhớ mang theo CMND hay Passport,trẻ em mang khai sinh,áo gió,hành lý gọn nhẹ,giày bata

GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM:

- Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.

- Trẻ em từ 06 đến 11 tuổi mua 75 vé.

- Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé

LH: Hoan Hao Travel
Tel: 0466848318 - Hot: 0906404986

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------

